# looking for a cheap and easy how too



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I've seen alot a threads about sound for props but I guess I'm just dumb to that tech. stuff but I just don't get how to hach a cd/mp3 player...I have afwe props that a controled manualy but I never have used sound with them,I looking for the easiest set-up out there that is also cost efective I never like to spend mor $40 on a prop so I'm always keeping cost down even $40 is alot for me even with multile motor/peumatics.....any links/pics or how too's would be great....:voorhees:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There's a lot of ways to get sound into your props. Moving props can press switches that activate sound players, PIR sensors can trigger digital player boards etc. What kind of sound are you looking to use - long, short, playback quality? I'm told that triggering CD players can be difficult for sound-on-demand but there are plenty of other options.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

yay see thats where I get lost I'm not sure if I even know what some of those things are lol...but I can tell u all I want is some short sound when I triger my props and I would Like a Simple/Cheap route...I seen a set-up somewhere but I just can't find it...


----------

